
Genesis of a (mediocre) idea - joewaltman
https://medium.com/@joewaltman/genesis-of-a-mediocre-idea-8bb0cf07d147
======
sharemywin
When say revenue do you mean Gross Merchandise Volume?

Because that would really be a small market if you stuck to SF. I've used
infousa.com to get an idea of number of businesses in an SIC code. To help me
get an idea of the size of a market.

~~~
sharemywin
Sorry, I see it is revenue. $25-$75 per business. The problem to me is that
puts you in difficult range at the unit level. Too cheap to sell in person or
over the phone. So you would need to use some kind of self service system. And
the concentration of users probably isn't dense enough to get word of mouth
and/or viral effect.

